

First Week of Plan 9 - adbge
http://os-blog.com/first-week-of-plan-9/

======
btreeworship
I am looking forward to the follow up post. Plan 9 is one of those OSes I have
been meaning to install and attempt to use since I first read about it years
ago. My idea was to install it on a few year old laptop, so I wonder if that
would be less hazardous than trying to kick it onto a VM. I guess depending on
driver support, it might actually be worse.

Part one reminds me of when I was very excited to have my first home unix
install with 386BSD. I think my install came on 5.25" disks. From what I
recall, it took me a month to get it running in the most clunky way and found
myself returning to OS/2 2.0 for my getting work done system. Was finally glad
when I discovered the more (at the time) install friendly Linux.

~~~
adbge
Heh, yes, it was very much a learning experience. My first experience with
Unix-like systems was one of the early Ubuntu releases, Warty Warhog was the
codename, spent days trying to figure out how to get my WiFi working.

Or my first Gentoo install, which was my first time compiling a kernel. That
was a grueling process. Had to go through it twice since I'd messed up
something the first time through and then, of course, I had to spend a couple
of days compiling a desktop environment afterwards. I always have a blast
trying out a new system, though. :)

------
Jun8
Holy crap! I was planning to install and play around with Plan 9, but after
reading this decided that I can do better things in a week.

~~~
adbge
If you still decide to go through with it, feel free to send me an email if
you run into any difficulties and I'll try to help out.

